# Felicidades kibramoa



## gatogab

*FELICIDADES*​ 
*KIBRA*​ 
*27 MARZO 2010*​


----------



## chamyto

¡ Felicidades !


----------



## romarsan

Edith, preciosa. Sé que tardarás unos días en leer esto , pero cuando vuelvas y aunque sea con retraso, aquí te espero con un abrazo enorme.

¡Felicidades Kibra!

Un beso grandote.

Regalito


----------



## UVA-Q

Comadrita!!!! Abrazotototototes!!!!!!!


----------



## SDLX Master

Gratzz!


----------



## Mirlo

*Aunque tarde, felicidades*!!!


----------



## turi

Y muchísimo más tarde, yo!!

Feliz cumple, A.!!!

Un abrazo, 

t.


----------



## Fernita

No importa que sea tarde. Hace mucho que no ando por Congrats 

*¡¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES, DEAR KIBRA!!!!!!!*

Cariños y besos,
Fernita.


----------



## speedier

Oh no!  How did I manage to miss your birthday kibra?

May I offer extremely belated apologies, and all my very best wishes.


----------



## gatogab

speedier said:


> Oh no! How did I manage to miss your birthday *wedding* kibra?
> 
> May I offer extremely belated apologies, and all my very best wishes.


----------



## Kibramoa

He entrado poco al foro y no me había enterado de este hilo... 
Gatito, tú siempre tan detallista, ya sabes que te aprecio mucho. 
Gracias mil a todos por sus buenos deseos. Todo marcha bien. 
Un abrazo,
Mr. & Mrs. Kibramoa.


----------



## speedier

Thanks gatogab .

Sooooo, let me now congratulate *Mr. and Mrs. Kibramoa* on their recent .......... erm, reasonably recent birth...... erm wedding. Phew!


----------



## gatogab

turissa said:


> Y muchísimo más tarde, yo!!
> 
> Feliz cumple boda, A.!!!
> 
> Un abrazo,
> 
> t.


 

pinchar *27 MARZO 2010*​


----------



## GamblingCamel

jajaja .. another marriage .. more lovey-doveyness in the world .. been there done that lol 
to many centuries of happiness for Mr. and Mrs. Kibramoa


----------



## Kibramoa

Thank you GC for stopping by and your kind words.  Long time no see you. 
Hugs.
Mrs. Kibramoa.


----------



## GamblingCamel

hey, k., your half year anniversary is just two months away.. and in case you forget, don't worry, gato and i won't
it's not too early to start shopping for a 6 month anniversary gift for mister k.

http://www.google.com/search?client...anniversary"+++"gift+ideas"&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## gatogab

GamblingCamel said:


> hey, k., your half year anniversary is just two months away.. and in case you forget, don't worry, gato and i won't
> it's not too early to start shopping for a 6 month anniversary gift for mister k.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=%226+month+wedding+anniversary%22+%2B+%22gift+ideas%22&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


 

*GC loves 6 month shopping*.

When I finish my *bath* I can reach GC


----------



## GamblingCamel

gatogab said:


> *GC loves 6 month shopping*.


Be proud of yourself, G.! That's one of your cleverest photos!


----------

